# New type 2



## Neety41 (Apr 30, 2016)

hi, i was on another site but i found people very self righteous and insistant that u control ur diabetes their way as thats the only way!! Phew glad to be off there lol. I was diagnosed last week with a hb1ac 53, i was so fed up, i am a couple of stone overweight and have recently lost a stone but i was so angry with myself until my GP said it was probably because my mum and her mum were diabetic more than my weight. Anyway i have cut sugar out and carbs right down. My morning blood sugars are still above 7 then after certain foods i can peak at 11.5. I know when my sugars are up there cos i feel rubbish and equally can feel when they go back down.  I suspect i have been running on higher sugars for a long time cos when i was feeling unwell and starving one day before my lunch my BM was 5.8 but felt like it was lower so i guess my body has got used to them being higher.  Anyway i am desperate not to go onto medication so am trying to get these figures down before my next ac test!!


----------



## grovesy (Apr 30, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> hi, i was on another site but i found people very self righteous and insistant that u control ur diabetes their way as thats the only way!! Phew glad to be off there lol. I was diagnosed last week with a hb1ac 53, i was so fed up, i am a couple of stone overweight and have recently lost a stone but i was so angry with myself until my GP said it was probably because my mum and her mum were diabetic more than my weight. Anyway i have cut sugar out and carbs right down. My morning blood sugars are still above 7 then after certain foods i can peak at 11.5. I know when my sugars are up there cos i feel rubbish and equally can feel when they go back down.  I suspect i have been running on higher sugars for a long time cos when i was feeling unwell and starving one day before my lunch my BM was 5.8 but felt like it was lower so i guess my body has got used to them being higher.  Anyway i am desperate not to go onto medication so am trying to get these figures down before my next ac test!!


Hi Neety, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear you didn't get good support elsewhere, but glad that didn't put you off looking for help - I hope you find the people here friendly, helpful, and non-judgemental 

It sounds like you have been 'caught early' as your HbA1c isn't terrible, but obviously needs improving if you are to reduce your risks  There is a very strong genetic element to Type 2 diabetes, so it is often the case that choosing your parents more carefully might have helped you avoid it 

Good to hear that you are monitoring your levels and have a good understanding of what you are trying to achieve. Please let us know if you have any questions and we will be very happy to help


----------



## stephknits (Apr 30, 2016)

Welcome Neety, glad you found us . I remember when my blood sugars first started to go down I had false hypos.  Hopefully your body will soon get used to lower numbers as your blood sugar comes down.  Let us know how you are getting on.


----------



## Neety41 (Apr 30, 2016)

Aww thank you, i will keep,u informed, just cant get the morning ones below 7! I was so fed up the other day i scoffed a triple egg bacon and sausage sandwich from tesco and a bag of monster munch, i suffered later lol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> Aww thank you, i will keep,u informed, just cant get the morning ones below 7! I was so fed up the other day i scoffed a triple egg bacon and sausage sandwich from tesco and a bag of monster munch, i suffered later lol


Patience, grasshopper!  I'm sure you will get there. Are you taking a reading before bed?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 30, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Neety.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum Neety.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi neety


----------



## Neety41 (Apr 30, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Patience, grasshopper!  I'm sure you will get there. Are you taking a reading before bed?


Yes they are usually in the 8s by then


----------



## Neety41 (Apr 30, 2016)

I know mine arent very high but they make me feel unwell when they go above 10


----------



## Betty Pimples (Apr 30, 2016)

Hello Neety I was diagnosed a few months back. To say I was gutted was a huge understatement, I still am.


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> I know mine arent very high but they make me feel unwell when they go above 10


I'm the same if I hit double figures, makes me feel quite unwell  It's good to have symptoms whenever you are outside normal range though, shows you have good awareness


----------



## Neety41 (May 1, 2016)

Oh i was devastated last week, i was angry and hated every person who is more overweight than me without diabetes lol, i am ok now, weight is dropping off so thats something lol. My blood sugar has settled at 6.8 first thing in a morning, still a bit high, i am seeing the diabetic nurse on friday although i think i am clued up now after reading all week


----------



## Northerner (May 1, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> Oh i was devastated last week, i was angry and hated every person who is more overweight than me without diabetes lol, i am ok now, weight is dropping off so thats something lol. My blood sugar has settled at 6.8 first thing in a morning, still a bit high, i am seeing the diabetic nurse on friday although i think i am clued up now after reading all week


Hope the appointment goes well  The knowledge of nurses can be variable - some are very clued up, but some are very fixed in their thinking and tend to treat everyone the same, regardless of their circumstances. I'm sure it will become fairly apparent what camp yours falls into - hope you get a good one! 

I think it's a good idea to read as much as you can, because then you know what questions you need to ask and will be in a position to challenge anything that doesn't sound right or make sense to you


----------



## Copepod (May 1, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Neety41. I'm glad you have found a forum that suits you. It's a bit like finding the right local cafe or pub, where you feel comfortable.


----------



## Neety41 (May 1, 2016)

Well i am a gp nurse and A&E nurse tho no expert in diabetes, i can treat a DKA and a hypo but thats as much as my knowledge goes lol, the problem with that is that everyone thinks we know everything so i am expecting the nurse to think the same lol


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 1, 2016)

My DN is great. Told me to cut down on carbs & to test regularly. Unfortunately she couldn't prescribe a meter as I'm not on meds, so bought my own.


----------



## Neety41 (May 1, 2016)

Yes i bought one last week


----------



## Lynn Davies (May 1, 2016)

Hi and welcome Neety - my DSN told me to eat plenty of carbs and not test!  Seems I am a rebel cos I cut down on carbs and test - lol


----------



## Neety41 (May 1, 2016)

. I am a rebel too, how can we know what causes the spikes if we dont test at least at first? I now know that baked beans are a no no, i felt so unwell when that happened earlier, feel ok again now, i wont need to test soon as i can tell when the sugar goes up now


----------



## grovesy (May 1, 2016)

I have found it is not always what you eat but how much of it you eat.


----------



## Ali H (May 1, 2016)

Hi Neety,  
I'm a fellow newbie. Was diagnosed with type 2 about a month ago and I know exactly how you feel!  
It's very frustrating when you're being really careful with food and your BG is still high. In the last month I've only been below 6 twice, I'm usually between 10 and 16.9 so I'm obviously going wrong somewhere!  I'm on metformin twice a day. When I see a high reading it makes me think sod it, I might as well have a cake or something. As yet I've managed not to but it's really hard!!


----------



## Neety41 (May 1, 2016)

Aww bless u mine arent that high but my goodness i feel rough when they go up to 11.1. I worry about having to go on medication and am doing my best to get that figure down but not really succeeding


----------



## Ali H (May 2, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> Aww bless u mine arent that high but my goodness i feel rough when they go up to 11.1. I worry about having to go on medication and am doing my best to get that figure down but not really succeeding


Me neither.  I've been having exactly the same thing for breakfast every day and sometimes my reading afterwards is around 8, today it was 16.2. I just don't get it


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 2, 2016)

Hi from a fellow T2 who's going on 17 months in.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 2, 2016)

Although I've generally got my BG under control, I still find I can have the same meal twice & get very different results. There seems to be so many unfathomable variables with diabetes.


----------



## AndBreathe (May 2, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Although I've generally got my BG under control, I still find I can have the same meal twice & get very different results. There seems to be so many unfathomable variables with diabetes.



That won't change, Mark, as things like general well-being, stress, fatigue, climate and combo of even those examples, all come into play.

I bet you're glad you mentioned it now.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 2, 2016)

Ok, so now the variables are fathomable.


----------



## Martin Canty (May 2, 2016)

Neety41 said:


> . I am a rebel too, how can we know what causes the spikes if we dont test at least at first? I now know that baked beans are a no no, i felt so unwell when that happened earlier, feel ok again now, i wont need to test soon as i can tell when the sugar goes up now


Hi Neety, welcome to the Mavericks corner.... I am lucky though, my Dr. never asks about my diet, just encourages me to keep on doing whatever I'm doing as he is seeing such good results! LCHF & IF goes so much against the establishment but it's working for me & at the end that's what counts.


----------



## trophywench (May 2, 2016)

The baked beans are probably very much OK - it's mainly the sauce they swamp em in that causes the main problems!


----------

